# KIM'S makeup. kinda pic heavy



## kymmilee (Apr 16, 2007)

collection pictures are my favourite, so here's mine. :]
my first mac products were bought two years ago, but i actually started "collecting" at the time of jewelescent.
i know some of the photos are... foggy, but i didn't realise until after i was done that my friend's nephew put his sticky little fingers all over the camera lens. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this used to be the setup of my makeup:





until i got more:








this idea was grabbed from the oh-so-beauteeful temptalia


















































































NON-MAC





eyeliners & mascaras





face brushes, brow brush, tweezers, eyelash comb





eyeshadow and eyeliner brushes





various lip stuffs.





face crap





eyeshadows!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













fragrances!





makeup bags!

ok, that's it. if you have any questions about the ones i didn't caption, just ask. i'll be happy to answer all of you.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 16, 2007)

lovely collection..ur sooo organized and i love ur pigment stand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's gorgeous


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 16, 2007)

You have a great collection!  I'm really impressed by the great selection of pigment samples you have!  Such a broad range and really great colors!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice


----------



## kymmilee (Jun 14, 2007)

new update after 2 months. i got a lot more stuff :]


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

nice collection! I like the postcards


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 18, 2007)

That's so neat what you did to your lipsticks.


----------



## lvgz (Jun 19, 2007)

how did you get the lipsticks into aquad?


----------



## kymmilee (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_how did you get the lipsticks into aquad?_

 
i cut about 1/4 of the lipstick off, put it in an empty eyeshadow pan, held a candle over it until it melted, and then it solidified. it took about 2 minutes to completely solidify. very easy and fun :]


----------



## melliquor (Jun 21, 2007)

Great collection.  I love what you did with you lippies.  The quads look so pretty with the pinks.  I will have to try that.


----------



## tika (Jun 21, 2007)

great collection


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

The lipstick quad is a great idea.  Wonderful collection.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

*wipes mouth* pardon me! i was just drooling over you AWESOME collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




where did you get the mac posters from? i would love to put some like that in my room!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

COOLIO. What collection was the eyeshadows from that had the blue casing from?

Thanks.


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

nice! I love the way you store your pigments!


----------

